# Susan Garrett Camp??



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep going back to read about the Susan Garrett Obedience Camp in April. I must be interested... I have gone to the site 4 times since yesterday ... LOL

Has anyone been to one of her camps? It is a bit pricey and almost 10 hours away, so I was wondering if anyone had opinions.

I would be bringing 2 dogs (Casey and Faelan) as I expect Towhee to be otherwise occupied .


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I WaNT TO GO!

Do you have a link? I'ts about the same distance for me... if it was just announced, I'm REALLY sad she announces things so last minute. She did a seminar here last year, b ut it was only announced a few weeks beforehand and it wasn't enough time to get the money to work out, let alone the time off!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Scheduled Workshops

I just read a blurb about priority being given to attendees to a previous workshop ... but I think I want to still try


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like fun! Of course right now, anything but shoveling snow sounds like fun....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Canada's too far for me (isn't that where she is?), otherwise I'd be going to Janice Gunn camp! But I know someone from my Lhasa group that has been a lot.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

That place is 1/2 hour from me but it's too pricey for me. I think maybe my trainer went to one of her seminars - she does the 2x2 weave poles right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> That place is 1/2 hour from me but it's too pricey for me. I think maybe my trainer went to one of her seminars - she does the 2x2 weave poles right?


Yes, she is the 2x2 lady  This is an obedience camp, which has me fascinated - I use many of her agility DVDs (including 2x2, crate games etc) but honestly was not aware she had obedience behind her as well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

She had a UD years ago.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I keep going back to read about the Susan Garrett Obedience Camp in April. I must be interested... I have gone to the site 4 times since yesterday ... LOL
> 
> Has anyone been to one of her camps? It is a bit pricey and almost 10 hours away, so I was wondering if anyone had opinions.
> 
> I would be bringing 2 dogs (Casey and Faelan) as I expect Towhee to be otherwise occupied .


hmmnn UD years ago...and this is an obedience camp? Not saying anything bad at all just curious. I have no idea who she is.. She may be the greatest thing ever...
But we all know how cheap I am and how I don't do seminars but if I was driving that far and spending that much it would be with someone who is showing right now in the sport and at the level I am looking for..


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Ditto what Titan1 said. There are tremendously talented trainers out there, and she may be one of them, but I would want some proof.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My opinion....

I do think Susan Garrett is a talented trainer, but obedience trials are not her specialty and if I'm going be paying anyone $1000 for four days of training I would want to see the proof that it has ring carry over.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> My opinion....
> 
> I do think Susan Garrett is a talented trainer, but obedience trials are not her specialty and if I'm going be paying anyone $1000 for four days of training I would want to see the proof that it has ring carry over.


 
Holy moly .. that is a lot of money...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

With all due respect to Susan Garratt... that price, in my humble opinion, is bat-sh*t crazy! Almost a GRAND? REALLY? For an obedience seminar by an agility person? I know she's well versed in learning theory and clicker training and I do believe that if you really know how to train, you can successfully teach others a sport even if you aren't actively competing ---- but A GRAND? I wouldn't pay $1,000 to attend a seminar by anyone. I just wouldn't. Right around $100 a day is my limit.

Wow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey I put a UD on a dog a few years ago, for $1000 I will come to your house and give you 4 full days of private lessons, plus the added enjoyment of my personal delightful companionship for no additional charge! :

I wish I could afford to attend a thousand dollar camp. Right now I'm deciding if I can afford to go to the $8 chinese buffet tonight...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Hey I put a UD on a dog a few years ago, for $1000 I will come to your house and give you 4 full days of private lessons, plus the added enjoyment of my personal delightful companionship for no additional charge! :
> 
> I wish I could afford to attend a thousand dollar camp. Right now I'm deciding if I can afford to go to the $8 chinese buffet tonight...


LOL - hey I put a UD on a dog too!! But you are welcome to come visiting 

If I go (and it is a BIG if), it will be my entire vacation budget - I haven't gone on a vacation in over 7 years - see I am trying to justify it LOL and then my vacations were also dog related - camps and seminars.

It is a lot of money though, and I'd need to update their rabies shots since Canada apparently requires rabies shots within 12 months of crossing the border. And I'd need a passport (told you I don't do much travelling anymore). And Towhee would need to be secure at Camp Barb.... and and and

... and she doesn't seem active in obedience although there will be an obedience judge there ....hmmmmm


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree that her stuff definitely seems to be ridiculously overpriced. Yet at the same time... it fills, so you can't argue with her justification. I just hope this means she might do videos of some of it.

I'm currently halfway through a 4 day absolutely-amazing seminar weekend and if the inspiration of this weekend carries on, I might be able to justify going to audit..so definitely keep us updated on whether or not you go. 

I really appreciate that clickerly-proficient type trainers are getting more interest (and proficiency with obedience.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I second what Titan1 and Wakemup have said. I had no idea Susan Garrett even did obedience. When I think of Susan Garrett, I think of 2X2 and agility. And it shocks me that she can charge $1000 after "putting a UD on a dog years ago". I am not trying to cause any heat or be critical, but if it was me, I know I could spend half that amount of money several days with top obedience trainers much closer to me, especially those whose training methods I am familiar with.


----------

